

Not Everyone Gets a Seed Round - diegogomes
http://bryce.vc/post/16074389844/not-everyone-gets-a-seed-round

======
mindcrime
I don't think this analogy holds up very well. Getting a trophy is something
that happens at the _end_ and getting a seed round is something you do at
(roughly) the _beginning_.

Getting a seed round of VC is more analogous to being allowed to be on the
team in the first place. The trophy is more like an IPO or acquisition.

"Not Everyone Gets To Be CEO Of A Billion Dollar Company" strikes me as a more
appropriate headline for this bit. I don't see any reason not to allow (or
even encourage) everyone to try though. Sure, some (most?) will fail, but as
the old saying goes "you miss 100% of the shots you don't take."

